# Neve Bragança - 30 Novembro 2010



## Dan (30 Nov 2010 às 00:06)

Aqui na minha rua, pouco mais de 1cm na vegetação.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2010 às 08:01)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Bragança

A cidade está linda esta manhã!


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2010 às 09:34)

Bragança

A cidade acordou assim:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

*Re: Neve e frio - 29/30 Novembro 2010*

Esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 12:40)

Boas, deixo aqui uma fotos da nevada de ontem, espero que gostem

Por volta das 8:20 da manhã


























Por volta das 10h


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

Fotos muito boas MSantos.

Deixo aqui também uma de ontem.


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

Ora faltavam aqui os vossos registos! Já vos estava a jurar pelas barbas! 


Pelo andar da carruagem e com um Outono assim, este Inverno será certamente memorável por essas bandas!

Estão muito boas! Obrigado pela partilha!!


----------



## Brigantia (1 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

Lindos registos

Preparem as máquinas porque amanhã ao fim da tarde e Sexta de manhã vão voltar a fazer falta

Que pena tenho de não poder estar aí Continuem a colocar fotos para o pessoal matar as saudades...


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Lindos registos
> 
> Preparem as máquinas porque amanhã ao fim da tarde e Sexta de manhã vão voltar a fazer falta
> 
> Que pena tenho de não poder estar aí Continuem a colocar fotos para o pessoal matar as saudades...



Obrigado pessoal

Nestes dias a maquina está sempre pronta


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

Boas fotos, amigos de Bragança.

  Falhei a neve por um dia. Valeu a Sanabria, e as suas vacas "lambidoras" do sal gema...


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Muito boas fotos pessoal e mais uma vez obrigado pela partilha


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Continuem a partilhar as fotografias da neve especialmente para quem não esteve presente. 

Bastante boas!


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Imagens e paisagens brutais


----------



## Liliana15 (1 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

*Belas fotos sem duvida* 

Apesar de não ser uma grande apreciadora de "nevões" (pelo simples facto de se tornar um transtorno andar na rua) a neve proporciona-nos belas paisagens...

Mas já vi que este ano é para vocês que adoram ver aqueles flocos brancos a cair e a acumular no chão...

Divirtam-se e eu vou tentar não ir muito à rua nos dias "braquinhos" aqui por Bragança...


----------

